# Great classical music blogs



## Guest (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi all. I'm working on a project that involves collecting web addresses for great classical music blogs. From time to time I hear that people like Steven Osborne or maybe Rachel Barton Pine or Hillary Hahn are bloggers and probably lots of other individuals and organizations. I know that there are probably lots of really good classical music oriented blogs out there (in addition to the blogs hosted here of course!). Perhaps some of you know and could recommend such bloggers?! Also I would be very interested in any classical music blog aggregators out there if there are such creatures.

Do any of you have a few classical music blog bookmarks or leads you could share? Any help would be appreciated.

PS - If I get a good response I'll share with you all my secret plan for world domination using classical music blogs!!!


----------



## Operadowney (Apr 4, 2012)

http://collaborativepiano.blogspot.com/

The Collaborative Piano Blog is lately dormant (no post in about a month) but there's a lot of great information there. Great resource for singers and pianists!


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

Here are a few of my favorites:

http://welltempered.wordpress.com/

http://greatoperasingers.blogspot.com/

http://www.spotifyclassical.com/

Kevin


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2012)

All I can say is - wow! Thank you.


----------



## Octo_Russ (May 11, 2010)

Here's my Blog, hope you like it,

http://http://octoruss.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

http://silentstring.blogspot.com

collection of string quartet material.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

My blog, "The Horn", is at the website blogiversity.org, a website where any one can volunteer to do a blog on virtually any subject. My blog covers all aspects of classical music, great composers and their works, great performing musicians, music history, current events in the field , discussions of opera, orchestral music, chamber,choral etc, you name it.
My blog is aimed at people who are new to classical music and would like to learn more about it, and I try to debunk myths about this kind of music, such as the absurd notion that it's "stuffy, boring and elitist".
You can easily access my blog from the blogiversity homepage . Coments are welcome, but you have to register first, which is quite easy .


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I read HornMatters and Adaptistration on a regular basis. Also frequently stop in to read [URL="http://www.insidethearts.com/sticksanddrones/']Sticks and Drones.[/URL]


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

These two, both by pianists, are not updated too often. But when they are, they're usually pretty great. Jeremy Denk and Jonathan Biss are both excellent writers/musical thinkers.
http://www.jonathanbiss.com/writings/
http://jeremydenk.net/blog/

And this one is updated all the time with interesting tidbits.
http://www.therestisnoise.com/


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

How about mine:
http://itywltmt.blogspot.ca/
(If you look at my page, there are a few more links that may qualify as well.)

Also, my weekly contribution right here...
http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Composer John Adams' "Hell Mouth" some great and fun reading.
http://www.earbox.com/posts


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

PetrB said:


> Composer John Adams' "Hell Mouth" some great and fun reading.
> http://www.earbox.com/posts


I forgot to mention that one, but I love Hell Mouth too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks to all. I'm starting work on an iPhone/iPad app which would be a classical music blog reader. Nothing too fancy but maybe it would have some blogs pre-loaded plus the ability to add and subtract your favorite blogs, rate blogs, etc. Then whenever you want just open up the app and read away. I'd like to have some sort of blog curation/crowd-sourcing feature, but that might require some server support. 

Still very early stages on this one (so early in fact that there could easily be half a dozen apps that already do what I'm proposing). With your leave I'll report my progress from time to time. Later I may contact some of you individually for advice, permission, etc.

Any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. What would you like to have in your classical music blog browser app? Do you already use some other software to help you read your favorite classical music blogs?


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

An app that is like a "Google Reader" for classical music would be really great. 

Here are my few suggestions: 

1. Integrate it with Facebook and Twitter.

2. Make it more Instapaper-like.


----------



## jcowdery (Apr 18, 2012)

http://bibliolore.org/ is the blog of Répertoire International de Littérature Musicale (RILM), the comprehensive music bibliography (http://www.rilm.org/). Simply by virtue of what we do, RILM editors have a unique perspective on music literature, and we launched this blog for sharing our observations with people who find them interesting and relevant to their work. Our focus includes things of practical interest to music librarians and researchers-publication types, new periodicals, new series, resources, and so on-as well as particular writings that arouse our curiosity or make us smile. All posts have direct relationships to one or more entries in our database. We don't include things that typically appear on more general musicology or librarianship blogs or listservs-we want to bring you things that you might not encounter elsewhere. While classical music is generally featured, it is not the only musical genre covered. I hope you find it stimulating! Best wishes, Jim Cowdery


----------



## MsJessica (May 19, 2013)

Dear BPS:

If you're still collecting music blogs, be sure to have a peek at my new blog:  TheEtudeGarden.blogspot.com. Treasures are shared from The Etude Music Magazine which was published from 1883 to 1957. Nice articles -- full of history! For example, there are memories from Henry Schradieck, Edvard Grieg's article on the triumph of Schumann, Beethoven of Bonn, Chopin the Revolutionaire, neat old advertisements, and more! 

I'm not certain this will contribute to world domination, but certainly to exaltation. James Francis Cooke, the longest-serving editor for The Etude, established the motto: "Music Study Exalts Life!"

Best wishes,
Ms. Jessica
Soli Deo Gloria


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

http://www.the-wagnerian.com/


----------



## timothyjuddviolin (Nov 1, 2011)

Timothy Judd on Classical Music, the violin and more

Updated each Monday and sometimes more often. Thoughts on favorite pieces, the violin, the Suzuki Method and more.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Surprised to see two of my favorites haven't been mentioned yet:

http://www.overgrownpath.com/

http://ionarts.blogspot.com/


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

One of my favorite pianists, and much in the news these days. Jeremy Denk. "The glamorous life and thoughts of a concert pianist." Right Jeremy. :lol:

http://jeremydenk.net/blog/


----------



## motty (Feb 12, 2014)

the site of one of the greatest conductors i heard playing.
carlo goldstein.
enjoy.
http://carlogoldstein.com/
good project i must say..


----------

